# is my platy pregnant?



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

hey i have 3 platies in my 60 litre tank along with other fish an a frog(i used to have two, but one of them died:'(....) anyway, two of the platies are male and there is one female, and i know that i should have 2-3 females per male but didn't know a thing about sexes and what i should do when i bought them. OK, i need to stop talking.... i think that the female is pregnant because her belly is really boxy and oversized. It's not too hard for her to get pregnant, when there are two males with her. I looked it up and i think its certain, but i want to be sure. attached are two pictures of her, and i would also like it if you made an estimation of how many of the four-five weeks are left, because i only got interested in their breeding two days ago, saw about pregnancy and then checked MY fish and saw the female, so i couldnt have known how many weeks have passed. there's also something weird: she tends to hide like the males do too, but she mainly swims around. does that mean something?
PS can you help me tell female from male angelfish?
here are the links for the pictures, couldnt upload them here, too large:
http://s1062.photobucket.com/albums/...t=DSC00215.jpg

http://s1062.photobucket.com/albums/...3DDSC00211.jpg


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your links only go to photobucket ; not your album....
there is only one way to be 100% positive about sexing angels.....for the most part they are ready to breed by the time they are 7-8 months old...i have had them do it at 6 months....when their tubes are down the males tube will be thinner and more pointed....
the females will be thicker and more blunt...but you still have to watch them...once the eggs are laid they will have to hatch and exhibit wigglers before you can say for sure...


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

http://s1062.photobucket.com/albums/t496/yannis2307/?action=view&current=DSC00211.jpg&newest=1

http://s1062.photobucket.com/albums/t496/yannis2307/?action=view&current=DSC00215.jpg&newest=1

does it show here?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have a male and a female platy together, then the female is most likely pregnant.


----------

